# Insurance - Medical and Auto



## AlanR (Aug 17, 2010)

Living in the states, I am currently insured by Blue Cross through my former company (retiree). Cost is about $3,000 per year. My auto insurance coverage costs about $600.

If I retire to Mexico, with the intent of spending a good portion of my time there (say 9 months per year), will it be necessary for me to simultaneously insure myself in both countries? Can someone give me an approximation of costs for this coverage in Mexico?

Thanks,
AlanR
[email protected]


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The cost of auto insurance mostly depends on the value of your car. Average rates from $250-400. Some US insurance companies allow you to put your car 'in storage', meaning not being driven in the US. You probably want to keep your US health insurance but IMSS here is about a 10th of what you are paying. Other Mexican insurance plans ???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

BC/BS will reimburse you for some of your medical expenses incurred while 'visiting Mexico'. You'll have to pay the bills up front and then apply to BC/BS.
Private insurance in Mexico will depend upon age, existing conditions, etc.; but will be much less than you expect.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

You have not provided enough information. What type of health insurance do you require? US style? Do you have pre existing conditions? There is a an ad on this forum for one seller of insurance. Enter your data and you can quickly see the price. IMSS is cheap but I would never use it for my primary coverage. You might be shocked at the facilities! Auto insurance is not cheap. High deductibles and the coverage is quite different than NOB. If you do a search on this forum there have been discussions on these subjects that may help.


----------

